# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  El río Krka, Croacia

## perdiguera

En el mismo viaje que vimos los lagos de Plitvice, unas decenas de kilómetros más al sur el río Krka, la verdad es que no sé cómo se puede leer ese nombre, baja por una serie de rápidos y cascadas que también son dignas de ver: 
Os pongo una serie de imágenes, perdonad la calidad pero el día era muy lluvioso y con mucha humedad ambiental, por lo que el objetivo no está todo lo limpio y diáfano que uno le gustaría. Para que tengáis una pequeña aproximación a la zona.

Situación:
http://maps.google.es/maps?q=Parque+...1_eAA&t=h&z=14

Información:
http://viajeaeuropadeleste.com/2010/...ue-en-croacia/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias perdiguera por todas las imágenes, un lugar realmente precioso  :Smile: 

Buen caudal llevaba ese día... Por cierto, ahí tiene que haber un olor a humedad tremendo, de ese que se entra bien dentro de los pulmones, a la vez que aire fresco y puro, cada vez más difícil de encontrar en este mundo que vivimos.




> el río Krka, la verdad es que no sé cómo se puede leer ese nombre


Sí que es un poco complicado de pronunciar. Pero un sábado a las 6 de la mañana, ese nombre se pronuncia divinamente  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Está regulado por un embalse que hay unos kilómetros aguas arriba y no sé si se mantiene el caudal. No obstante aquí estamos muy mal acostumbrados a lo que llamamos ríos, en otras partes un río que ni conoces por el nombre lleva más agua que nuestro Ebro fácilmente.
Leí, no sé donde, que los últimos 20 km. estaban con agua salada, más o menos desde donde acaban las cascadas.
La humedad al menos el día que estuve era del 100% y pegajosa.
Entre la lluvia y el agua emulsionada de las cascadas los chubasqueros y paraguas no servían de mucho.
Pero el sitio merecía la pena.

----------


## REEGE

Por enseñarnos otro de tus fantásticos viajes... Que gozada de ver esa agua así!!! Un saludo amigo mio.

----------


## FEDE

Una maravilla poder ver correr el agua así tocayo, muchas gracias por las fotos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas. Tiene que ser un lugar de ensueño. Al menos el río Carca ( :Big Grin: ) invita a pasear por sus orillas llenas de melodia.

----------

